# Boarding recommendations - Portland OR



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

*bumpity bump* anyone?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

someone? bueller? bueller??


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I board my horse at a barn in Banks, about 30-45 minutes west of Portland. $325 for full care (and I mean full, all feed included) I have only been there once or twice but they have multiple arenas, an indoor round pen, plenty of turnout and plenty of storage for hay (If you want to provide your own which reduces the price of board). The owner has been great working with me and this long distance horse boarding deal. My trainer also boards there. He also does natural hoof trimming.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

do they have a website or anything i could look over? thanks for your input!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There are some beautiful areas around there. How far would you be willing to travel? Do you have *any* idea yet what part of Portland you might be settling in?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

well... we're driving up this weekend to look around and are going to be staying in Wilsonville. as is, i currently commute ~35 miles each way for work so i'm not opposed to a reasonable commute to barn/work/home.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

any suggestions of places i might be able to tour this weekend?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If you happen to find yourself in the Newberg area, I would suggest stopping in at either the WILCO farm store and asking for Dave or the Farm Gro Supply store and asking for Lottie (I am 99.9% sure that is her name - she is the owner of Farm Gro). Either would be able to offer some wonderful suggestions/recommendations. The area, overall, is very "horsey" - I miss it terribly - but I have been gone from there long enough that I am not comfortable throwing out names/places as I'm not sure who is/isn't still open and under the same management, kwim? Actually, the folks at any of the WILCO stores (there are several locations scattered about that area) should be great for referrals/ideas - if Rick Flannigan is still managing for them (I think he was at the Oregon City store last time I talked to him), he's another great brain to pick and get you hooked up with the right network of folks. 
Are you looking for full or self-care arrangements? Yahmill County (McMinnville area - probably 45 minutes to the close side of the Portland metro - I could get from my place to my grandmother's in Aloha in about that time or, clear out to St. Helens in just under an hour because I could avoid the main traffic - like I said, it's going to depend a lot on where you end up -- the St Helens/Warren area is nice if you end up working on that side of Portland) has boarding offered through their fairgrounds and, from what I have seen and heard, the facility is pretty darn nice - but it's all self-care.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Unfortunately they don't have a website. Phyllis is the owner and here is her email. [email protected]


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oooohhhh!!! thanks to both of you. at least now i have some places to start. my boyfriend works for Mercedes Benz so basically we're looking at any places that have a dealership - so right now Wilsonville and Portland proper. 

realistically speaking, if i could rent a place on horse property that would be my idea situation however that's not proving to be so easy to find. second best option is full care board somewhere with LARGE stalls (my big boy is 17hh and can't be shoved into a 12'x12' stall) and either attached runs or daily full day turnout. arena is a must as well as the option to feed my grain and supplements if they don't have something that will work for him. 

at this point, my goal is to move jager up with me first and see how things work out. the other two (my mare and coming 2yr old gelding) will stay in reno until i'm certain i've found the right place for all of them. *sigh* never easy is it?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thought i'd bump this up as i'll be moving to the Tualatin/Wilsonville/Portland OR area at the end of this month. 

if anyone can give suggestions or warnings it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I found some on the internet, never been just googled them. 

This place has 12x14 stalls, better than 12x12, and you could ask for an attached paddock. 
Anamchara Stables

12x14 stalls as an option as well... 
Boarding | Stonesthrow Arena & Stable | Horse care and boarding in Newberg, Oregon | stonesthrowarena.com

12x14 stalls as well 
Sherwood Stables Horse Boarding and Training

12x14 
The Sherwood Forest Equestrian Center, Inc. | Small Barn


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks - i'm going to have my work cut out finding a barn for Jager. *sigh*


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Can he be kept outside? Pasture board may be easier. You could always find somewhere with temporary outdoor pens or something big enough for Jager until you find some other place.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Boarding » Myrewyn Equestrian
Services We Offer
MCM Ranch - Horse Boarding Stables - Barn - Facility - Lease
Skyview Farm Rates
Timberline Meadows
Good luck.. Hope you find a place.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he's currently kept out in a 100' x 100' paddock with shelter and prefers it that way. he's a cribber and is anti-social so going out with other horses wouldn't work and being stalled wouldn't work. it's a challenge for sure.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Horse Boarding
Horse training facility for lease


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in a slightly different area of Portland, so anything I could recommend probably wouldn't be very convenient to you 

But, here's a link to a Pacific NW magazine's listings: Flying Changes: magazine for northwest sporthorse enthusiasts There's got to be a barn in that list that is close to where you'll be moving that has paddock/pasture board


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oh verona that's super helpful! now let's hope people return emails/phone calls!


----------

